# Mid-Yorkshire Golf Club



## SugarPenguin (Jun 1, 2015)

Played at Mid-Yorkshire golf club this Saturday just gone. I was invited to play in the visitors 4ball better ball competition by a friend/colleague.

Itâ€™s a really accessible place and looks very tidy and presentable. The clubhouse is fairly modern  and the whole layout and set up of the facilities is excellent. The bar area could have been slightly larger though as its rather enclosed when the restaurant part isnâ€™t open. There was a great atmosphere though and everybody was just laughing openly.

The course itself was in superb condition. Fairways were unbelievable â€“ some of them could have passed for a green! They werenâ€™t too firm though so when I did find the fairway it was fantastic to hit off. The same goes for the greens. By far the quickest I have played this year and they were relatively firm and almost in immaculate condition. All the greens were very consistent - You knew you that if you hit a long â€“ mid iron that you had to land it on the front edge. The greens themselves were fairly challenging but not â€˜Mickey-Mouseâ€™ like. A few tiers and undulations but nothing too drastic.

Off the white tees it was a par 70 and played quite a modest 6308 yards. Some of the white tee positions were excellent. The course is quite cleverly designed and each hole is different which is very pleasing. There was only one par 5 and three par 3s but because the holes had so much variety this was not an issue. Every par 3 looked pretty simple though, however, each one played into a strong wind which was a challenge as if you missed the green you would struggle to get up and down.

The course appears to be very open and quite easy but I can tell you its not. There are a vast majority of dog legs and there were always bunkers or trees strategically placed to ensure that any wayward drives are punished. It is very much a course that requires positional play but allows longer hitters to take a worthwhile risk to cut corners. Really loved this aspect in all honestly. I also really liked the fact that fairways and holes were rarely running parallel with one another so you do not feel â€˜crammedâ€™ in off the tee.

There were also some water hazards abundant with fish and wildlife around some of the greens. Most of the time you had to hit your approach over it but they were usually a good 20 yards away from the green to ensure that only very bad shots would get punished.

Managed fourth in the competition and won a Â£60 Galvin Green golf shirt. Would have finished 2nd but I made a birdie putt from about 40 feet and nobody was tending the flag! 2 shot penalty - I was fuming with myself .

All in all a fantastic course in excellent condition with a great club ethos. Definitely worth a round for anybody in the Yorkshire area and I would definitely consider becoming a member there â€“ despite me living 25minutes away.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good Review mate, played it for the first time myself on the 14th May and would agree with what you've posted, only slight area of concern was I was playing it with society and none of us had played there before, got a little bit lost around holes 8-10, but next time it wouldn't happen
Only other point was it's location between the 30 of us we reckon we must of drove past it on the A1 thousands of times and didn't know it existed. For those wondering it's on the left hand side going south on the A1 just passed Ferrybridge.
Good course well worth a return visit.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 1, 2015)

Fair review, its been about 3 years since I last played it.

I do think the 1st hole is very mickey mouse then it goes along quite nicely, I have played it a few times and its always been in good condition. I seem to remember some of the main water hazards don't actually come into play unless your miles off line.


----------



## Lump (Jun 1, 2015)

its only recently got much better, with massive thanks to the new ownersâ€¦.and a lot of money piled into the course. (Think millions!)
Use to play it loads in winter mainly due to its drainage. In 20 years time it'll be a great course once some of the younger trees gain some height and frame the holes better.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree with what you have all posted. IT will be an exceptional course one day. 
Im not a member anywhere so I play a fair few amount of courses in Doncaster and surrounding areas but this course in particular really seemed to standout. Probably since i am all about the course design and value!


----------

